# Ed Brown Rodeo Blacksburg, SC August 6th and 7th



## iflynething

I have a D3 coming in next Friday and plan to shoot the Ed Brown Rodeo August 6 and 7th in Blacksburg, SC.

I'm only shooting with the D3 and 70-200 2.8. 

Anyone else in the area attending solely to do photography?

~Michael~


----------



## robhanssen

Hi Michael, we met at the rodeo. How did the shooting go?

Rob


----------



## iflynething

Hey Rob,

It went pretty good. Had to shoot at ISO 5,000 all night with and without flash.

I'll try to get some pictures uploaded, I wasn't impressed with the rodeo though, not for $20.

~Michael~


----------



## veghead497

iflynething said:


> I have a D3 coming in next Friday and plan to shoot the Ed Brown Rodeo August 6 and 7th in Blacksburg, SC.
> 
> I'm only shooting with the D3 and 70-200 2.8.
> 
> Anyone else in the area attending solely to do photography?
> 
> ~Michael~



i plan on attending the event mainly for that reason. ill likely be shooting with my 40D and 28-135mm.
-Chris


----------



## Naddy

Hi Michael  I thought the rodeo was the 5th and 6th this year  I am planning to attend.. I'm new to the group and looking forward to the experience here...  
I'm planning to bring my Nikon D5000 with my 18 to 55 mm and  55 to 200 mm Nikkor lens and my SB600 flash.   Yes the details are as followed for this rodeo 
                         [h=3]Details[/h]                     


*August 5, 2011 - August 6, 2011*
                                          Year Event Started                                  : 1968
                                          Competition Level                                  : Professional
                                          Event Level                                  : International
                                          Event Hours                                  : Gates open at 5pm, Rodeo starts at 8pm
                                          Admission Fee
                                          Fee                                  : $10 Children, $20 Adults
                                          Discounts                                  : Wheelchairs no charge
                                          Food Vendors
 
but Not sure if it will get rained out... Since there are 50% chances of rain .. and this is an outdoor event...  I've been looking forward to shooting something other than Racing Go Karts  
Well pray for no rain .
Naddy


----------



## Naddy

Yes Called to confirm the date it's this evening  the 5th and Saturday  Aug 6th .   Pray for no rain...


----------

